

Download Windows 7 Codec Pack A Collection 2.6.0 Free - hbailla
http://note-news.blogspot.com/2010/06/download-windows-7-codec-pack.html
Windows 7 Codec Pack is a collection of codecs designed to help you watch videos and listen audio files with Windows 7 OS.
This package of codecs will provide you with the exact filters, splitter and codecs so that you will be able to play whatever multimedia file you desire, besides these components you will also find various encoding codes that you can use to encode files to DivX, X264, Xvid etc.
Windows 7 Codec Pack installer will use low amount of your resources, so you don’t have to worry about how much space will take of your HDD and also it doesn’t create lots of registry entries and it is very stable as you shouldn’t experience any crashes or other conflicts between codecs. It is develope to work solely with Windows 7 systems.
The installer of this codec pack offers you the possibility to install it with easy or you can choose the Expert Installation were you can customize more options. Also, you should that the installer is marked as ad-supported because it tries to change your browser’s homepage and its default search engine, but you can uncheck those boxes and it won’t change anything in your system.
After you install Windows 7 Codec Pack you will be able to play any type of video and audio file formats.
======
fr0man
Man, with VLC Player has been ready for prime time, I haven't downloaded a
codec in years.

